# Honey to treat stomach problems



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

I looked and looked just now to provide the link, but can't find it. I'm sure I read it on the organic beeks yahooo site. Anywho, I read an article last night about how a "cold treatment" of honey will increase stomach acidity, and a "hot treatment" will reduce it (or have an alkaline effect). Does anyone have any knowledge or experience with this?

I have GERD and take an otc drug which HAS worked wonders. In the past year, I've had trouble at night with what the dr. calls "night wash" backing down into my trachea and choaking me. Having not seen the dr recently, i'm toying with the idea that my last meals of the day aren't fully clearing my stomach... Perhaps too Little acid now. Tonight, I took some tsp's of cold honey at times after my supper, and all seems well so far. (I'm awake because of a headach!










Waya


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

A.I.Root has a book called: Honey the Gourmet medicine. they talk a lot i there about honey for helping soo many things. its a good read and only for like $9.95 + s&h


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Or, if you are cheap like me, go to www.addall.com and do a search. I got a lightly used book for $2. It IS a good read, I'll second that. That being said, I recently read it, and I do not recall it addressing the topic you speak of. But its uses do include treating stomach ulcers, and in a lot of the other topics, honey seems to be a great balancer, bringing things back to "right" somehow. 

2:45am? Does that time actually exist?


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

the one problem that has plagued me is finding my supper in my throat at bedtime no matter how early it was that I ate last. 

What I've noticed is that, now that i've started this trial, I seem to digest my food faster. No more food in throat problems. in fact, i wake starving (not litterally, sure). So far so good.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your suffering with GERD 
waya..... My mom battled that for years
and suffered a bunch because of it.

What OTC are you using??? So many of the
prescription drugs my mom took are now
over the counter like Zantac, Tagamet, and
others.

The honey is an interesting thought.


----------



## kamerrill (Sep 17, 2003)

Yea, I have GERD as well. Too much stress, coffee, etc. Mine was so bad that I was literally doubled over in stomach pain and it felt like I was going to have a heart attack - awful. I took protonix to get it under control and to help heal everything.

The big thing is to change your diet, exercise, and give up/change the things that make it worse like caffeine, alcohol, stress. Change your diet, cut out fats and fried foods, etc..

Honey doesnt really provide any relief for me. If things get bad I swig a couple of teaspoons of apple cider vinegar (cut it with a little water if you need to), eating a granny smith apples works pretty well too. It seems a bit counter intuitive, but the AC vinegar works very well for me if I have trouble. Do a search on ACV for acid-reflux control.

I found that changing my diet considerably, eating yogurt and eating an apple (and of course honey) everyday got everything under control again.

good luck!
Kurt

www.merrillshoneybees.com


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

waya,
Has your doctor mentioned Reglan? It speeds the passage of food through the upper GI tract. Also, in addition to not going to bed soon after eating, some people prop the head of the bed up (on an even incline) to use gravity to assist. Apparently it isn't hard for them to sleep with the bed tilted up a bit, but I have never tried it.
An esophageal ring (minor surgery) is very effective for many folks.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Another theory: Try eating yogurt, preferably plain. Put some of those little beasties back in your stomach to help you digest.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

I eat lots of yogurt, I take prilosec which I can't live without and is the only OTC that I've tried that works. I was put on it while it was prescription. 

Jeffrey, the Reglan I'll ask about. Getting the food to pass is the trouble. And only at night. I was given a wedding shower tonight, and had to stop on the way home to "purge" my throat. It just seems that the food sits there for hours without even entering my stomach. Perhaps there's a hernia, so I'll have it checked after the wedding.

I do need to cut back on cokes, my arch-enemy. So far, the honey has helped "clear" the food on through and is helping a lot. But I want to solve the root of the problem wheither it's diet, or other.

Thanks for the ideas and the concern.
Waya


----------

